# Plowing outlet mall



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

I am getting a bid together for plowing a outlet mall. This is quite a bit bigger then I am used to, but just wanted some feedback. The mall is appox. 25 acres. Not to many obsticles. Have to push for a long ways to where they want piled. Also have to clean appox 1600 ft of sidewalk, by hand, that is covered by an awning. Also have about 2500 ft of back doors areas with doors and dumpsters. Will be using tractor with 10 ft. blade and two 325/328 JD skid loaders with 10 or 10 ft pushers at all times. Also, how much salt would you guesstamate it will take to cover this area. Any and all help would be great!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

johndeereguy;571951 said:


> I am getting a bid together for plowing a outlet mall. This is quite a bit bigger then I am used to, but just wanted some feedback. The mall is appox. 25 acres. Not to many obsticles. Have to push for a long ways to where they want piled. Also have to clean appox 1600 ft of sidewalk, by hand, that is covered by an awning. Also have about 2500 ft of back doors areas with doors and dumpsters. Will be using tractor with 10 ft. blade and two 325/328 JD skid loaders with 10 or 10 ft pushers at all times. Also, how much salt would you guesstamate it will take to cover this area. Any and all help would be great!


You couldn't tell me how many parking stalls it is could you, then I will be able to help you better. A google map also would help.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Also another question, could you use a garden tractor w/ snowblower on the sidewalks or no?


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

Approx 1200 stalls


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh and walks HAVE to be done by hand


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

johndeereguy;571974 said:


> Oh and walks HAVE to be done by hand


Glad that isnt my back! That could be done in a very short amount of time if you used a 400 or 700 series Deere with the two stage snowblower. Mine cuts through anything! Good Luck


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

is the parking lot 25 acres or the whole site? if its the parking lot you will need more equipment in my opinion. with the equipment you have listed you have about 5 or 6 acre per hour capabilities...that not enough. by the time you get through once you have to do it again just to clean up...thats 10 hours min.

As for salt I salt heavy at about 800 lbs per acre so i would use about 10 tons...but that for maryland weather.


here is a good example...I plow a mall thats about 50 acres of lot with lots of obstacles and about 4 miles of side walk and we use:
1 loader with a 16foot box
2 backhoes with 12 footers
8 skid with 8 footers
2 skids with buckets for curb line
2 small skids with plows for walks
2 tractors with plows for walks
2 atvs for walks
7 trucks with plows for lanes
18 shovelers with 4 spreaders mixed in. 

this is lot has a zero snow policy....its takes about 15-18 hours for 4inch snow fall...


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Linn.

Are you talking about the outlet that I think you are talking about?

if so, the last guy was using a Stieger with a blade, a few trucks, maybe a loader tractor. Not sure. 

I can tell you, you are going to have to push the snow a LONG way, I think yo should think about larger equipment, Skids will work, but at that acount, there are deadlines, 

I know you know what I have in my fleet and we have very simular machines, even i would be leary on this size of acount.

Since its way to far for me to go out there, and I am filling up in IC, C'Ville, And North Lib. I would be more than willing to help you out with this one. 

Call me sometime.

Jeremy Peterson


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

johndeereguy;571973 said:


> Approx 1200 stalls


I do a place that's 1500 and we have 2 95 HP tractors on site. one with a loader and 12 ft pusher and the other one just has a 14 ft power angle blade. Our snow has to be pushed a long way and it could be done in half the time if this wasn't the case. We've done this same mall for 34 years and this is plenty of equipment for ours, so I don't think your to far off on yours. I would guestimate around 6-9 ton on salt, depending on conditions. Hopefully your skids are 2 speeds.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

For parking lots like that, have you ever priced it by amount per spot?


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

The concrete areas is appox 22.5 acres, then also the drives on the back side of the stores. The skid would be Deere's with 12 ft. pushers and are 2 speeds


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

johndeereguy;573488 said:


> The concrete areas is appox 22.5 acres, then also the drives on the back side of the stores. The skid would be Deere's with 12 ft. pushers and are 2 speeds


Good luck pushing 12 ft with a JD 325 skid steer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

johndeereguy--listen closely to what JD and Peterbilt are saying. Very closely.


----------

